# How do you haul your goats?



## Rex

We use a wire rack on our pickup truck. I find its easier to get around the mountians that way but where that isn't an issue or you don't own a PU a small trailer works great. I like to provide a rubber mat or piece of plywood on the floor to keep the goats from sliding around.


----------



## tiger408

in the past we have hauled ours in the back of our jeep... we just put a tarp down to help on controlling any mess... but we have a small pickup bedliner that we plan on using instead of the tarp the next time we have to haul them anywhere. Hope to one day have a truck with a topper or a trailer to haul them in though.


----------



## nrspence

Im trying to fab up some sides and a loading ramp for the flat bed on the back of my diesel pickup.


----------



## Sbell

Back of my truck with the canopy on. seems to work the best so far. I would like to try a small trailer though.


----------



## Hasligrove

I have the "goat suite" as I call it. It wasn't the cheapest thing but I like it so far. Just wished I had larger truck so I could haul more goats. It is only a 6ft bed. But works good for 4. Could squeeze in more on short hauls. It is a modified canopy.


----------



## Rex

Hasligrove said:


> I have the "goat suite" as I call it.


Hi Rachel, Welcome to the forum! I just wanted to say that has got to be the nicest goat setup I've seen on a pickup and I've seen a bunch of them. I really like the pannels on the side so you can open the windows and not get any goats sticking their heads out. Very Nice!


----------



## nrspence

Wow i agree with Rex. Thats is one heck of a setup Rachel. I would definatly like to be one of your goats.


----------



## Hasligrove

Yeah...spoiled boys...my only problem now is....so many goats...not enough room. My 6 kids won't all fit when they get older. I have a small travel trailer I like to take for over night (I got soft...with my human 2yr old kid with me...tent camping takes a lot out of me...and it is cold) so how do I haul more goats? Well I guess everyone won't always be able to go...we will cross that bridge later.


----------



## goaties4me

In the back of my mini van! And let me tell you, they do get a lot of looks on the freeway!


----------



## sweetgoatmama

I have a box built out of cattle panel in the back of my Chev Astro Van. The goats loveit and it is lined with heavy duty ttruck tarp so nothin gets through to the floor. 

The goats love to ride inside with the humans. Smells pretty ripe in there when we get there but that's what Febreeze is for. :lol: 

I'm shopping for a large van that I can put my goat box in and also have room for a bed and shelf for totally enclosed camping.


----------



## swbuckmaster

8x10 trailer with 4 foot plywood sides. I modified it with lights in the back so when I need to saddle them up at 3:30 in the morning I can see what I am doing.


----------



## Herb

Rachel,

I love the "goat truck." I've had something like that in my mind, but you've got it done, very nice.


----------



## CNPACK

My goats go in the back of my car no problem at all, I can get two in there very comfortably, and once I start driving they sit down. I also have a truck with a cap on it too.


----------



## Lightfoot Packgoats

After years of dreaming, last spring for Mother's day I finally got a 14 foot long, 7 foot wide cargo trailer to haul my goats! Along with that I finally traded in my old truck and got a Chevy Suburban to haul the trailer, my children and large groups of their friends. I haul hay in the trailer now instead of the back of the truck. The trailer has a rhino lining all the way up, so it is like a bathtub and can easily be scrubbed out. We had it made so that it sits higher, I think we switched the front and back axels or some such thing? Randy would know... We had extra vents and windows put in and ties along the sides so the goats can be tied if need be, but I don't always tie them for the shorter trips. There is plenty of room in the front for all of our gear on the way too and from the trailhead and plenty of room for the goats on the road. 

It isn't as cool looking as Rachel's set up, but 4 of my big boys really would be crammed in the back of a pickup truck and sometimes we haul them a long way so I wanted them to have room. Also, I wanted to be able to take 6 or 8 goats in case I was hauling friend's goats or just adding more for when friends join us on the trail. This rig gives me flexibility, which is really great. It was pricey though so I cannot highly recommend it cost wise!!!

Charlie Goggin
Lightfoot Packgoats


----------



## woodpeckerhollow

Since I have horses, I use my horse trailer to haul my goats if I'm taking all of them, but if I'm only taking one or two I just put them in the back of my truck. My shell doesn't have a rear gate so the goats have to be tied in, hence only two at a time. But it was free so can't complain too loudly.
Charlie Goggin has the nicest setup with her trailer, hey can you post pictures?


----------



## steve morgan

I have an old double horse trailer that I had to rebuild. It's a single axel no brakes but it doesn,t weigh much. Had to put new floor in it and do a bunch of welding to get it stuck back together. New tires and a spare. Took middle divider out and put 6 eye bolts along the sides. I take double clips and small sections of small chain to hook the goats to. I can change the length of tether with these. The front is divided side to side with a small door for access. This has room for the spare tire and most of the other road camp stuff. It has a fold down rear door that works great for loading. Steve


----------



## jross

I have an old trailer made from the bed of a pickup with a camper shell on it. The bed is long, the camper shell is short. So there's an area in front of the camper shell to store stuff where I can put leashes, a can of alfalfa pellets, water, and feed pans. I don't tie the goats up in the trailer. They just lay down when we start rolling. There's a rubber bed liner inside, and some wood shavings to soak up pee. 
Here's a pic.
[attachment=0:1ph1q18m]n_a[9].jpg[/attachment:1ph1q18m]


----------



## nrspence

Thats my kind of set up there Jeff.
Nate


----------



## Stephen

New to forum, but we are beginners in goat packing We put together a trailer found on our property, to be redesigned next spring. But it works for our short trips. Is an old motorcycle trailer someone put a wood box on. We found a old stock type box for a small size truck and threw it on, It will be re design it as we have discovered what is needed for goats, and supplies, tack. 
Its not perty, but works. lol. Would like a pickup some day tho, as the work van wont pull the local tall mountains too well, so have been hiking on the lower parts. Hope to get to the top meadows next year.[attachment=0:mn7sgy6o]Goattransportation.jpg[/attachment:mn7sgy6o]

Well we have been able to upgrade to a 1984 Diesel Ford F 250 and a older ford bed for a trailer, now just need some sides (wire etc. to keep'em from jumping out lol) and we will be ready to go... Have a canopy on my truck but I do think the goats & horns are a bit taller than the height of the canopy. So plan on gear & human hikers in truck, goats in trailer, all though would like to design a way to keep the rain/snow off them while driving.


----------



## goingnutsmom

If we are taking all our goats, then we use our double wide horse trailer, if only a few goats, they they go in the back of the van with a tarp and blankets down. We will be looking for a little larger stock trailer to haul them in, in a few years.


----------



## idahonancy

This is our new goat coach. It is a minature horse trailer. There is lots of ventilation and some storage up front. It is 5 feet tall and 4 by 8 inside. It tows nicely. We found it on Craigs list. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## Rex

idahonancy said:


> This is our new goat coach. It is a minature horse trailer. There is lots of ventilation and some storage up front. It is 5 feet tall and 4 by 8 inside. It tows nicely. We found it on Craigs list.
> IdahoNancy Oberpacker


I never tought I'd ever use the word "cute" to describe a goat hauler but there it is! I like it!


----------



## Sbell

That is cool!!


----------



## Brambleberry Ranch

Cute? Your goat coach is absolutely darling!!  

Deb W
Brambleberry Ranch


----------



## Bob Jones

I have been hauling them in the back of the minivan.

I put down a blue PVC tarp and cover it with kitty litter. After it clumps I scoop it and reuse it.

They are outgrowing it, and I am hoping to get one or two more goats so I am planning to convert and old trailer that is basically a pickup bed.


----------



## ashkelon

I was relieved to hear that some others haul their goats in the back seat of the car/jeep.

Cabra will ride in the flat back of the Jeep, but he much prefers the seat. I showed schutzhund dogs for years, and I have the grills to close off the back seat and window grills, as well. 

And yes, we do get some looks. And comments. I wish I had a dollar for every time we've been asked about the "cow" (he does have horns, but come on...) and once a BEAR. Go figure on that one, they sounded sober.

So far it's convenient with him on the seat and the gear in the back. He amazes me all the time. I wish most of my working GSDs had been as calm and responsive in the car as he is. Only takes a couple "Cabra, leave it!" to get him away from the upholstery (such as it is). I have a horse apple-flavored "boredom breaker" and a piece of salt in a box back there, but he seems to prefer looking out the window and chewing his cud, or sleeping, to messing around.

Goes without saying that I don't leave the dogs in the car -- ever -- and I wouldn't leave him. Also, I carry a dismantled dog crate (wolfhound size) that will hold him in a pinch. I've had him in it, and he doesn't love it, but he goes in when he's asked. That's for the "real" emergency I hope never to have.

Also, there are always two of us -- I can't drive -- so my husband or son is always the "designated driver", and I'm the crazy who sits and chats with the "cow".


----------



## NZgoatpacker

I haul my goat in my little old Honda Prelude, in the front passenger seat well. I unbolt the seat and put in a wooden transport box that I made (it has an access door which is a mini version of the car door for him to get in and out). It's lined with a tarp and I have an inch and a half or so layer of sawdust in the bottom for grip, absorbency and smell reduction. 

He's getting big now and he occasionally hits his head on the windscreen and can reach to nibble the indicator switch and the air con dials but is ok after I tell him off a couple of times. I usually put some ruminant nuts on the dashboard for him to chase as they roll around.

I get heaps of comments all the time, and it's so awesome to see grumpy old men pull up beside you at the lights, do a double-take and grin from ear to ear. I've had people beside me pull out their phones and takes photos, people toot at me to wind down the window so they can say hi and ask about him. I get a kick out of it, people are so positive and bemused, it's great fun. Drivethrough is hilarious by the way. I'll submit a photo if anyone's interested.


----------



## ashkelon

I would love to see a picture of your set-up!

I'm making due by leveling the floor with old cartridge cases that I use for storage, and then topping the whole with a piece of ply, a heavy blanket, and over that a felted "tarp" sort of affair that I bought for the dogs. It's fuzzy, allows for grip, absorbent and you can hose it off. Stinks, rather, but a good dousing and airing takes care of it, pretty much.

Something will have to give, perhaps, when his horns are fully grown, but we'll play it by ear. 

We kept our "beater" '94 Jeep because I've gotten packing it down to a science. As you can probably tell, I'm not "Holly Hausfrau".


----------



## Nanno

To NZgoatpacker: I'd love to see a photo! I think everyone should post more photos!

Until I got my truck a few years ago, Cuzco always rode in the back seat of our Buick. When he was just a little goat (about 8 months old) Phil and I actually took him on a road trip with us. You should have seen the faces of our friends and relatives when we pulled into the driveway with a _goat_ in the back seat of our car! The toll booth operators gave us some very odd looks as well. :shock:

Eventually Cuzco attained such a size that I could no longer permit him to stand up in the back seat. Not only was he so tall that he kept stabbing the roof with his horns, I was worried that he might try to climb into the front. When he was little I could push him back, but a big goat would certainly present a distraction to my driving! So now Cuzco must always lie down when he rides in the car, and he takes up the entire back seat! I love the expressions on the other drivers' faces, and I especially love when kids start bouncing up and down pointing, and screaming at their parents to look!

A few years ago we finally bought a truck, and Cuzco learned to ride in the bed like a dog. We don't have a camper or a cage, but Cuzco has never even considered jumping out once the truck is moving. He rides with me all over town and he loves to peer over the top of the cab with his ears flapping in the wind. If we go on the highway, though, I do tie him to either side "just in case". I know he's not dumb enough to jump out, but I'm not even going to risk it with other cars on the road and traveling at speed.

The funny thing, though, is that when we first got the truck, Cuzco wasn't happy about having to ride in the weather. He missed the soft comfort of his seat in the car. So one day when Phil was loading him into the truck, Cuzco refused to hop in the bed, tore away from Phil, and ran across the yard to stand by the back door of the Buick. Phil walked over, took him back to the truck, petted him, cajoled him, and tried to get him to load up. Cuzco tore away again and once more ran to the Buick where he stood baa-ah-ing and looking over his shoulder at Phil. He did this one or two more times before he was finally convinced that Phil wasn't going to give in. Since then he has learned to enjoy both modes of transportation, although I think he still prefers to ride in the Buick, and we prefer that he rides in the truck!


----------



## Nanno

I don't have any pictures of Cuzco riding in the back seat of our car, but here's one I took on a very rare occasion when he rode in the front (I don't remember why). Obviously it's impossible to drive very far like this! Cuzco is so big that even with his bottom squished against the passenger door he still has to put his head in my lap (and a horn in my face). Neither one of us much cares for the arrangement!
[attachment=0:1oa5dwxy]Cuzco_FrontSeat.jpg[/attachment:1oa5dwxy]


----------



## jross

That's what I've done. I put a 2nd hand camper shell on it so the goats have an enclosed place. This keeps the dust, rain, snow, wind, sun, etc off them. The trailer is made from a long bed truck, but the camper shell is for a short bed truck. This leaves a space in front of the camper shell where I can stash feeders, saddles, a water jug, etc. Very handy. On the floor is one of those heavy rubber bed liners. That's so they don't have to lay on the steel deck, and it is impervious to moisture (goat pee). Onto that I pile fresh wood chips to soak up pee. It is easy to rake out and replace.

I haul 3 goats in my trailer. If you have more than that it may not be big enough. Also if they have horns you may need a taller camper shell. There's a pic earlier in this thread on page 1.


----------



## NZgoatpacker

[attachment=0:21ogsdc9]n716877448_1421521_1094.jpg[/attachment:21ogsdc9]

This is Billy in my car when he was a bit younger - about 6 months old. He's just over a year now so to keep him from climbing all over me, he has a wooden crate to stand in. His horns touch the windscreen now though without much effort so I'm going to have to rethink this soon.

I tie him to the wee handle to stop him turning around and to keep him from putting his head in front of mine. He can lie down if he wants to (he just fits), and on long journeys he often puts his head back and stares straight up through the windscreen, watching the sky. He's funny when it's raining, the window wipers scare the crap out of him for the first couple of swipes, then his head moves in rhythm as he watches them.

 He's my little man! So cute!


----------



## Nanno

Oh he's adorable! That brings back so many memories of when Cuzco was still small and cuddly!

If your goat grows as much as ours did, though, he's not going to fit into that front seat much longer! You may want to teach him to lie down. This will give him more room, and if he learns to lie down in the car he will be less likely to pee (although our goat did manage to pee lying down a couple of times at first!). Making him lie down will also keep him from moving around and distracting your driving. It will also buy you some time before he's too big to fit. Or who knows--maybe he'll learn to curl up in such a way that he'll still fit even when he's big. You want to start now, though, while he's still small enough to be manageable, and while curling up in the seat is still easy and comfortable for him to learn.


----------



## Plunge

We are wanting to expand our goat herd and travel longer distances. Currently, our traveling "goat barn" is an enclosure on the back of our Ford 4x4 F250. We're thinking of putting a flat bed on it with separate partitions for 6 goats--something like the hound hunters use. Has anyone tried this set up?


----------



## Rex

Plunge said:


> We are wanting to expand our goat herd and travel longer distances. Currently, our traveling "goat barn" is an enclosure on the back of our Ford 4x4 F250. We're thinking of putting a flat bed on it with separate partitions for 6 goats--something like the hound hunters use. Has anyone tried this set up?


I have often thought the same thing but haven't built anything. There are a few problems to work out with that setup. One is how to load each goat in each compartment with out having to crawl in the back on hands and knees to herd goats into the proper cubicle. Loading them all from the outside would make more sense but also comes with problems unless the truck bed was low enough that they could jump in directly from the ground. Then the only problem is that goats don't like to jump into a hole. (small door) They much prefer to jump onto a platform, like a tailgate them walk in. Maybe leaving a two foot ledge outside the rack for them to jump onto would solve it.

I'm very interested to see what you come up with and how well it works.


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine

All the write-ups and photos are great! Having 11 huge beasts (I mean, sweeties), 1/2 with horns, doesn't let us enjoy the comfort of having them enclosed with us. 

We have a 14x6 tandem axle trailer with side panels and a custom top (I'll have to post some photos-first I'll have to take the photo, then go get it developed, then scan it in ... oh, how far behind I am in this digital age  ). 

We have eye bolts on the inside to tie them. The buddies get tied next to their buddies, and a few of the non-rodeo-ers go in loose. We throw down some damped wood pellets (thanks, Carolyn, for that tip years ago).

We also have eye bolts on the outside so we can take them out, tie them, and get them geared up.

The goats certainly know the trailer is theirs. If they see one of us walk by it they all perk up and ask us if they get to go on a trip. And when coming back from a hike/trip, they tend to go to their spot in the trailer and look forward to going back home.

I'd love to highlight people's designs/ideas in Goat Tracks ... if you're interested, please do let me know.
Shannon


----------



## feederseaters

My boys take trips in the back of my subaru...for now. They will outgrow that soon. My wheels are spinning on how to make a goat trailer or box out of what I have aleady. I have a pick-up but cant put a cap on perm. It won't fit in our garage, plus it is my husbands everyday vehicle. I have a regular trailer 6x12 but again, we use it for lots of stuff and removing a cap everytrip would be a pain. My dad has an old Boat trailer being used as a "lawn deoration", he would let me convert that over to any design of my choosing. This string gave me some great ideas. Maybe I can come up with some more ideas and have it ready for spring. Any suggestions are welome...must fit at least four horned goats.


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine

Hey Jessica,

Noticed your post. Just some thoughts on it...

As far as converting the boat trailer, does it have duel axles? For the safety of your boys, and peace of mind, I would not convert it unless it is, and if the axles are in good shape.

If you have a good foundation for your conversion, it can be done modestly as steel prices are down and most of the work will be labor and a good welder. But, if you already have a 6x12 trailer then you're most of the way there. We have a 3' steel side rail frame around our trailer to hold the sideboards. They are made from 2"x2" tubing. The sideboards are attached to the frame with bolts and washers (which we did ourselves). You'll need a good and stable tailgate.

As to the top, we had the local tent and awning company sew us one to fit the trailer, and it's very portable and can be taken on or off in a matter of minutes. It has bungee tie-downs to the exterior I-bolts and 3 fiberglass stays that are sewn in slots on the top ... they flex up and pop into brackets on the top inside area of the sideboards. It kind of ends up looking like a covered wagon. I think the top cost around $250 total. 

Just some ideas ... let us know if you have any questions. We'll be posting photos soon as well.

Steve & Shannon


----------



## ali pearson

I have one tip that I can pass along on this topic- I have a pickup with a camper shell that works great for them. But my goats get to the trailhead much cleaner and less covered in pee when I started using rubber restaurant style mats with drainage holes in them on top of the corrugated plastic truck liner. The draining rubber mats are a huge improvement over the solid horse stall type rubber mats I was using. I put straw or pine shavings over the rubber mat. my guys are lazy and lie down most of the time in the back of the truck. 

Ali


----------



## sweetgoatmama

When we pack the goatmobile we use a bale of kiln dried shavings, a bag or two of wood stove pellets and on the bottom next to the rubber mat, a product called Stall-Dri. This will keep several goats bedded nicely for a week before we have to go in and dig out wet spots. The stall-dri keeps the urine from decomposing and creating ammonia, which is not good for lungs.


----------



## jross

ali pearson said:


> I have one tip that I can pass along on this topic- I have a pickup with a camper shell that works great for them. But my goats get to the trailhead much cleaner and less covered in pee when I started using rubber restaurant style mats with drainage holes in them on top of the corrugated plastic truck liner. The draining rubber mats are a huge improvement over the solid horse stall type rubber mats I was using. I put straw or pine shavings over the rubber mat. my guys are lazy and lie down most of the time in the back of the truck.
> 
> Ali


That sounds like a good idea. Where do you get those mats?


----------



## Bob Jones

Plastic tarp and straw in this one.


----------



## deenak

Wow some great ideas for hauling. I can't wait to show them to my husband with a few hints about Christmas! He will probably tell me I spend too much time on the internet!!!


----------



## pbfarm

We have outgrown the old wooden sided thing we cobbled together, so my husband used the kind of aluminum 'pipe' used in chain link fences and built a box to fit the back of our truck. It is chain link sides and has a cool custom door in back. A tarp over the top completes the look. It has worked great. 

We have a rubber mat on the bed of the truck that hoses clean very easily and gives the goat good footing. It helps that he loves to ride anywhere!

(not as fancy as some listed here, but Zeus likes his ride!)

Beth in Utah


----------



## gsbswf

Well, I wanted to post this video months ago, but I had issues I don't recall, so I thought I would try again. I was driving a '95 Nissan Pathfinder. I did the old heavy duty tarp in the back, with Amy trying to keep kids from getting in the front. Unfortunately, the transmission died in it, and at 1,800 bucks with 175,000 miles, I figured there was no point. I now have an '05 Xterra. I thought I would do the same, but then I realized there was no way I was putting those pee machines in my brand new (to me) vehicle. It was funny that the Pathfinder smelled like goat all the time, kind of sharing something of ourselves, like a bumper sticker would. I am not so interested in having horn holes in the ceiling and pee in places I can never get it out in the new ride. Besides, I think they are large enough to put the glass out now. I purchased a vehicle without a hitch, figuring that way I know it wasn't used to tow before I got it, but now I need a hitch and a trailer. I tell you, between building shelters and pens and trailers, these guys are getting expensive. I just remind myself of the day that Teddy hurt a foot. I doctored him just like I would the dog, it healed up just fine and never required antibiotics or a trip to the vet. If it was a trip to the vet, it would have cost like 75 bucks. A horse may have ended up lame for life.

So here it is. It was taken with a little digital camera, so not super great quality. It's hard to tell when Amy says it, but we were on our way to The Bench Corral, an area of BLM land near where we live. The idea was to hike the kids through draws that can't be seen from the two-tracks, to look for elk sheds that road horn hunters wouldn't find. I believe I decided to stop at Muddy Creek instead, so that the kids could hike the creek and eat willows and all the green things associated with what little water was in there.

And, just so you know, the background song was NPR, and was not intended to be theme music. It really does go very well with the whole thing, though.

http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g303/ ... Corral.flv


----------



## ali pearson

Getting back to the question about where to get rubber mats with drainage holes: McMaster-Carr is where I ordered mine- Antifatigue Drainage Mat, flexible rubber standard 36" X 60" for $70. they work great over the grooved bed liner, especially if you park facing up a hill. :idea:


----------



## Packfish

Had a smalldodge pick up bed trailer for my first t0k of it's axle and put on new axle and flipped the springs over so I had a lot of clearance.
Then I purchased a used horse trailer. Now I have a buudy giving me a cattle rack that goes on your pick up bed. Luckily years ago Logan Coach (horse trailer manufacturer) used to set out any of those 2 inch rubber mats that didn't fit the trailers. A buddy and i had 2 stacks 6 ft tall of pieces that were approx. 3 x 3 up to 6 x 3. They sure have come in handy over the years.


----------



## cryptobrian

Not sure I'd want to be the guy renting after me:

:mrgreen:

[attachment=0:3hqmnr0a]GoatsRentVan.jpg[/attachment:3hqmnr0a]


----------



## Rex

cryptobrian said:


> Not sure I'd want to be the guy renting after me:
> 
> :mrgreen:


Thats funny!! LOL


----------



## Hasligrove

I LOVE IT!!!! WHAT A GREAT PICTURE!!


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker

I have a ford ranger with a canopy on it. I wonder if my girlfriend would let me haul them in her honda  lol


----------



## Cazz

We just use a single axle tralier with a cage - I think it's 6 by 8 foot, and we put a layer of hay on the bottom. It also works for sheep and an alpaca and other things too.  We put a tarp over the front half , and spread a net over the whole lot just to be extra safe about escapees.  
Some of you have got the best set ups! Wow! Looks like you're all figuring something though out to haul those troublsome goats. :lol: 
Cazz


----------



## cryptobrian

B&Cpacker said:


> I have a ford ranger with a canopy on it. I wonder if my girlfriend would let me haul them in her honda  lol


Heh ... we have a member of our 4-H club that arrives with her two baby goats in an Audi TT. Can't imagine that will last long.


----------



## xololady

You should have seen the look on the face of the 4-H beef member when he saw us unload our goat at the fair out of the back seat of a Toyota Corolla. He said "You hauled it in THAT?!" He had just spent 3 or 4 hours getting his huge steer to the fair.

Now I use my dad's pickup. It is a wonderful old chevy pickup (it runs and is paid for) with racks and side hitches. I can get 8 full grown goats in the back, each tied to the rack. The baby has to ride in the front seat on Wyatt's lap. Then when we get to our destination, I can unload them and tie them each to a hook/hitch on the side of the truck. I want to get a horse trailer, but after much thought, I think I will stick with this setup for now. Then when I go to parades and need to take a cart, I can rent a flatbed trailer for it.


----------



## Bob Jones

The minivan is dead for good, so I am now using a 1964 Ford F-100. Rather than pay me for doing some back hoe work, I agreed to take the truck if it was registered. It had been sitting in his back yard for years. I just don't understand people who will let old vehicles rot in their yards like that when they could be rotting in my yard. Well, it wasn't registered when he dropped it in my driveway when I was out of town. 

When he saw me driving it a week later he wanted it back. That was six years ago.

I have scrounged a 30 gal gas tank to mount in the bed under the tool box. I am trying to either scrounge a gutted camper or I will build something on there. For now I cross tie the goats so they can't jump out.

I used it to haul a ton of hay, and it was about the time that two wheels left the ground while cornering that I even thought to think about the fact that it is called a half-ton truck for a reason.


----------



## Nanno

*Cuzco's New Ride!!!*

Phil and I just bought a sleek new goat transportation device. It's a 1959 Plymouth Fury. Cuzco approves. 
[attachment=2:1zjtjq3t]GoatMobile2.jpg[/attachment:1zjtjq3t]
[attachment=1:1zjtjq3t]Goatmobile3.jpg[/attachment:1zjtjq3t]
Phil is especially proud of the large, shapely fins. Cuzco also approves of large, shapely fins. A goat must ride in style!
[attachment=0:1zjtjq3t]GoatMobile.jpg[/attachment:1zjtjq3t]


----------



## jross

Now if that old Plymouth has a hemi engine, then Cuzco will be riding in style!


----------



## feederseaters

Still in a Subaru.... 5 goats, 1 driver and multiple spectators.

3 RULES TO SURVIVE 5 GOATS in 1 CAR DRIVING 15 MILES

1)Brake Slow
FOR THE LOVE OF CHEEZE ITS-----DON'T SHAKE THE GRAIN BUCKET

2)Dont stop for too long
THEN EVERYONE THINKS THEY HAVE TO COME UP FRONT TO SEE WHERE WE ARE.

3)Keep the windows open
SELF EXPLAINATORY


----------



## Bob Jones

With five in the minivan I had to tie them so they wouldn't be jostling each other constantly. I would tie them so they faced head to tail like sardines. When they are head to head they think they have to butt each other. They also had to be in a pecking order. If one was out of order, he'd get it from both sides.

I'd throw some hay around so they all could munch. On longer trips they will all lie down but one.


----------



## Jake Levi

Any updates on this ??

I have a large Chevy van and am considering rebuilding a 6' by 8' flat trailer to about a 5' high stock trailer box on it with tarp top, and tie outs on each side for overnight stops. Could be a tarp awning on the sides also. I'd really rather not haul a full size stock trailer if I can avoid it, but, would like to carry 5-6 pack goats in it. Much thinking to do on this. Anyone else using anything like this?


----------



## Bob Jones

I was able to get a cab over camper for $100 and have mounted it in my trailer. It is dedicated to the goats now. I stripped everything out to maximize their space and use the cab over part for the gear.


----------



## Jake Levi

I am thinking about getting a side awning for the van, like on RVs that will roll out about ten to twelve feet, that way can have tieouts in there at night and a folding cot for me, I have been looking at one or two axle flatbeds that could have a goat box, would want it to carry ~ 6 mature goats. So it needs to be sturdy, feed and water in the van, along with gear. Thinking of 4 ties to a side. 

If I didnt have this van I'd be praying for a diesel 4 wheeler to haul a stock trailer, but not apt to hit the lottery either.


----------



## Nanno

Here is Phil taking Cuzco out for a hike: 
[attachment=0:2h42iqho]Goat_Truck.jpg[/attachment:2h42iqho]
Obviously he doesn't ride like this for long trips, and if we ever go on the highway he is tied to either side so he can't possibly jump or get thrown out if we had an incident. But most of the time we're just puttering around the local back roads, so he just stands in there like a dog. Most of the time he stands sideways with his head down out of the wind in the dead space behind the cab. But he also loves to put his head up over the top of the cab and let his ears flap in the wind. I love it when the sun is behind us and I can see his shadow peeking up over the top of our truck.

Cuzco has never even thought about jumping out while the truck is moving. He used to jump out and follow me when the truck was parked while I ran into the store or post office or something. But he eventually learned that when the tailgate is up he has to stay in the bed. He knows it's his now and that he's safe from dogs and children when he's up there.


----------



## ryorkies

For those of you that haul your goats in a car.
Do you put a cumberbun on the wethers?
:?


----------



## Nanno

That is a lovely cummerbund! Your goat is rockin' the '80's look! :lol:

Cuzco has sadly never worn a cummerbund, but I did duct tape a diaper around his middle one time when he went on a road trip with us in our Buick!
[attachment=0:9x6zpf4z]Cuzco_Diaper.jpg[/attachment:9x6zpf4z]
It didn't actually work all that well. I had no idea such a small goat could fill a so many diapers so fast! We found that the best way to keep our car clean was to make Cuzco lie down as soon as he got in the seat. I was surprised to find he can still pee while laying down, but it's not his preference, so he usually waits until we stop and let him out. We cover the seat with a waterproof mattress pad just in case, though.


----------



## Jake Levi

Nanno that IS funny !! :roll: 

I made an offer on a 6' by 12' flatbed, if I get it I will build a 5' high box on it. A divider towards the front that will be enclosed with ply to haul a buck in. I'll know this weekend I hope.


----------



## Stephen

Lets see, How to haul goats. :ugeek: Well we have educated our goats and trained them in such a wonderful way, and given them a special secret drink that really helps them learn. 
Now they just drive their own truck and follow us along to the hike spot.
It helps to build a cup device on the stick shift so the goat can shift easier. We have had to extend the break and gas peddles etc. so they are reachable.
Power windows, well they play with them too much, and like to hang out hair in the wind tongue swaying in the wind..so suggest manual windows, save on the local Sheriff from stopping you too much, kinda hard to explain to them about your Kids driving the other farm vehicle, they don't tend to buy our story much. But interesting.

As for music, well the tend to listen to it way too loud like most kids do.

Next is a dvd movie player so they can watch all their relatives and buds on Goat packing movies. Like Gus goes to Harvard, yes Gus the pack goat,following along with a young 21yr old to carry the heavy books, and other items one needs at college. Of course the goat berry bags do come in handy for this, most teachers are not sure about gus, but then he does like chewing on their text books some.

Then Max the X-Game champion, sliding down the triple black diamond without skies, doing triple back flips in the air just for fun. What a show off...

I guess we haul our goats one hoof at a time, they just climb up on our backs and we packem around.
:lol:


----------



## Cache Goats

Currently my goats are small enough to fit in dog crates in the back of my truck. I plan to get bigger dog crates, and when they grow out of those I want to get a small old horse trailer. I have looked a few of them on KSL and they seem to be affordable. I really like the mini horse trailer a lot though.


----------



## Bob Jones

Since my minivan died, I now have a Suburban. I pull the trailer that I made by cutting a Chev truck in half, and put a shell on it. It's OK for the goats, but hard my back getting in it to tie them. If I don't tie them like sardines, back to front, they fight a lot.

It would be better to have dividers so they couldn't see each other.

I am thinking of adding a spacer to raise the shell just to make it easier for me. Last time I loaded them I used a pulley system so I didn't have to get in the trailer. I snapped them before loading and pulled them into position. It needs some work on unloading them since I didn't have a way to coax them out. I didn't think of using peanuts at the time.


----------



## Cache Goats

I just got back from driving about 2 1/2 hours with two big goats in the back of my truck. It kind of made me nervous so I made these side boards so I can haul 4 goats with short ties to eye hooks in the bottom side board. I should be able to put my dog in there with his crate too.


----------



## Harriet Aiken

My goats have gotten too big for my former carrier so I had to rethink my situation. I want to move them in my pickup so that I can fit easily into trailheads. But I need the use of the pickup around the farm and for trips to town. So we designed The Farmer's All-Purpose Thing. It is basically a ladder rack with mesh on the sides. (Inspired by Carolyn's). The height is consistent with the recommendations from Rex and a few features help me manage the goats. An upholsterer in town made a cover for it. Now the goats can be comforable when I haul them for a day hike and I can go to town for lumber or fence panels without having to change anything. Now I just need to engineer a ramp that works for the goats but can be carried along with us.


----------



## Bob Jones

Harriet Aiken said:


> My goats have gotten too big for my former carrier so I had to rethink my situation. I want to move them in my pickup so that I can fit easily into trailheads. But I need the use of the pickup around the farm and for trips to town. So we designed The Farmer's All-Purpose Thing. It is basically a ladder rack with mesh on the sides. (Inspired by Carolyn's). The height is consistent with the recommendations from Rex and a few features help me manage the goats. An upholsterer in town made a cover for it. Now the goats can be comforable when I haul them for a day hike and I can go to town for lumber or fence panels without having to change anything. Now I just need to engineer a ramp that works for the goats but can be carried along with us.


Teach them to jump in. Pig jumps in the suburban, and the others jump in the trailer with a camper shell on. It doesn't even have a tailgate. No use carrying a ramp if you don't need one.


----------



## Harriet Aiken

I would love to not worry about a ramp but when I have tried to load them without it I have found that I can't trust that they will do it. And they are getting too big for me to lift them in. My pickup bed is pretty high off the ground. How are people teaching goats to do this?


----------



## idahonancy

At the dawn of this forum around Dec 10, 2008 Rex wrote a wonderful piece call "Teaching your goats to load in a truck." Do a forum search for it. I'm sorry I've never figured out to do the link to other pages. It has good instructions and is found under Board Index - General Training Questions.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Harriet Aiken

Great! Thanks, Nancy. As soon as I finish chores this morning I'll dig that up and go start practicing!!


----------



## Bob Jones

http://www.packgoatforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=11&p=19&hilit=teach+goats+to+load+truck#p19

Here ya go.


----------



## Harriet Aiken

Thanks so much, Bob! Now, after I have worked with them on loading, do I trust them enough to go to the backcountry without a ramp?!


----------



## Cazz

We just lead our goats up to our trailer (with the tailgate down) which is around 2ft above the ground, if they don't jump straight in (which they normally don't if they have never jumped before) we either use food to lure and help them in, or lift both front legs in (so they are standing with their back legs on the ground and front legs in the trailer) and if they don't jumpin fully straight away, we lift their back legs up. They learn very quickly and even heavily pregnant/stocky does rarely need a hand to jump up places since they get practice jumping onto our rather-high milking stands. 
With the ponies, it is a different matter because they get so annoyingly stubborn and are REALLY bad jumpers, so we just back the trailer up to a mound/embankment and lead them in. We still sometimes have problems witht he ponies since they can't even jump a three inch wide gap sometimes. :roll: 
The goats don't mind when we lift their front feet off the ground to help them learn and are naturally quite athletic and ready to give things a try. Now I get surprised when I lead a big doe over to the trailer and she hops in before I can even put a hand around her rump to help her in.  
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## Harriet Aiken

I think my two problems are:
- truckbed too high
- lack of goat motivation

The solution will probably be to park the truck in the barn and feed them in it. With enough motivation and familiarity they should overcome the height problem. 

Off I go to try this out....


----------



## Saltlick

Mine do fine in the back of my 81 Toyota with the camper shell (I do have to tie them though, other wise they could hurt each other).


----------



## Taffy

Right now Chimi still fits in an extra large dog crate. So will the two Alpine wethers I'm getting in June.

I have horses so can use my 2 horse trailer. I also have a 6 horse gooseneck so if I get too many goats (is that possible?!) I can use that.


----------



## AACmama

Taffy,

Loved your questions about the possibility of having too many goats. I think "too many" is one more than what you currently have.

You might appreciate the graphic that says it all...
http://www.cafepress.com/getyergoat/3542205

My husband got me these pj's for Christmas. I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. See? I still have room for one more before it's too much...


----------



## Taffy

Those are pretty cute items! I really like the "one more than I have" answer! :lol:


----------



## TOU

idahonancy said:


> This is our new goat coach. It is a minature horse trailer. There is lots of ventilation and some storage up front. It is 5 feet tall and 4 by 8 inside. It tows nicely. We found it on Craigs list.
> IdahoNancy Oberpacker


That is just soooo cool!

I had no idea something like that existed...I would think that they tow like a dream and would tuck right behind my Yukon XL. How much does it weigh compared to a full size. Is it made a bit lighter duty? (I hope...Not a bad thing.) Hmm...how to get more ground clearance?  I think will be watching for one...

I wonder if it would be worth it to convert a full size?


----------



## Catahoula

Nothing fancy...I have a canvas cover for it. The trailer is 5x8. I also tie them up when we travel.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

I have endurance horses so I have a two horse gooseneck that hauls as smooth as silk behind my F-350 dually. I fold back one stall divider and have plenty of room for my boys. The inside is totally matted and easily washes out after a trip. They step in, find a comfy spot, and relax for the whole ride. I can stay in the front part at our camp and have the awning out for everyone. I put them in the back at night when I'm in any area that might have danger for them. They like the cushy arrangement even though it isn't the back seat of a car!

Char in Central Oregon


----------



## TOU

idahonancy said:


> This is our new goat coach. It is a minature horse trailer. There is lots of ventilation and some storage up front. It is 5 feet tall and 4 by 8 inside. It tows nicely. We found it on Craigs list.
> IdahoNancy Oberpacker


Check out these two mini-trailers!

http://www.whinny4me.com/Trailer/


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL i cram Legion into the back of my short back Dodge pickup with a standard canopy on it... hehe poor guy cant even lift his head. But am going to take after Curtis King and have a custom made trailer built.


----------



## Bob Jones

I now have a one ton truck with a flat bed. Though they can jump into it, or even pull themselves up, if motivated, in the wild I just back up to a rock, or log or mound of dirt to give them an easier step.


----------



## TOU

*Mini-horse trailers for sale*

If anyone ever sees one of these mini-horse trailers for sale for a reasonable price in Utah, Idaho, Montana or Wyoming please let me know.

Thx!

TOU


----------



## idahonancy

The mini horse trailers are more popular in the south east of his country. There must be more mini horses there. The one I have has 2 axels rated 3,500 lbs each. The suspension is nice for the goats to ride. Wood floor with a rubber mat makes it easy to clean. We need to get some one to put a few of these on a west bound train.


----------



## joecool911

Must be a lot of dwarf people in the SE USA. I think you could modify an enclosed cargo trailer with rear ramp for a lot less money. Just add some good ventilation.


----------



## TOU

joecool911 said:


> Must be a lot of dwarf people in the SE USA. I think you could modify an enclosed cargo trailer with rear ramp for a lot less money. Just add some good ventilation.


It's not only a height thing it's a weight thing (much lighter) & they have softer springs. Full size are set up for full size/weight animals. Hence, the smaller ones were set up with with lighter duty springs from the beginning, they ride softer an they don't beat up the animals as much. Also shorter roof height translates to more aero & better mpg with less power needed to pull. That all said...I too struggle with the prices.

While the full size ones, even though you can cut them down which is helpful but they are still a full size but with a shorter roof. At 6'1" I don't want shorter unless there is a multiple point pay off.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Just wait till you see Curtis's new set up  I keep expecting him to start posting pictures. But more or less its a 6x12 utility trailer with 36" high solid walls will a tall full sized truck canopy on it. I was going to have just about the same trailer made and do more of a WWII troop transport truck canvas topper made for it. But work slowed down and any extra money will go towards the winter hay load.

On a good note, I bought a full sized tall canopy off of craigslist for just 125.00. I was going to try and adapt it to my standard size truck bed but didnt like the way it was going to turn out so turned around and resold it for 350.00. Just so happens a white (color truck match) standard sized canopy got posted in a town about 50 miles away for 250. So the extra money I got from the long canopy will more or less make this one I am getting TOMORROW, almost free  Ill post pictures. I am excited for Legion! Am hoping he wont have to duck anymore


----------



## TDG-Farms

Legions new ride is here  I havent tested him in it yet. That will be the deciding factor in if I keep this one or custom make him one 

First pic is of his previous ride that I had to more or less cram him into


----------



## TOU

Dave said:


> Just wait till you see Curtis's new set up  I keep expecting him to start posting pictures. But more or less its a 6x12 utility trailer with 36" high solid walls will a tall full sized truck canopy on it.


I've been patiently waiting...for pics and a review/write up.  Where you hiding Curtis????


----------



## TOU

Dave said:


> Legions new ride is here


Looks really nice and that little bit more head room should be nice to have. The previous one looked but I Love the look of the matching paint when you compare the two side by side. Congrats!

TOU


----------



## TDG-Farms

Yes, where oh were are some pictures Curtis???


----------



## crossroads

I took Felipe and Fred on their first long drive to go on a hunting trip two weeks ago. I put them in large dog carriers in the back of my jeep. I wish I had read this thread three weeks ago lol. I didn't put a tarp down and as it turns out they can both overflow the tray in the bottom with pee in 3 hours or less. I don't think ill ever get that smell out of my jeep even after spending hour shampooing the carpets. Felipe is only 2 so he only carried my coat and rain gear, but did very well his first time in a pack for more than a trip around the field. Fred is just a companion, but will end up with a small dog pack. I'm not sure how ill haul them next time, I assure you though there will be a plan B


----------



## imported_Curtis_King

*The Ultimate Pack Goat*

Sorry about the delay, Dave is right, I HAVE PACK GOAT FEVER.

Over the last twenty four months I have been planning out the ultimate set up for hauling ULTIMATE Pack Goats. I have been so busy getting ready for a nine day Buck hunt I have been getting side tracked. When I get back from my hunt I will get some pictures and share the information and thought that went into this project. I also need to learn how to post pictures on the Forum so I can share more of our adventures. I have relied to much on my kids to show me the way around a computer. Sorry Ive been arresting people for the last twenty six years and I still need more computer skills. I will work on this. Because the ultimate goat trailer does not exist I decided to build my own.

PENDING:

* 6x12 custom welded utility trailer with tall side walls built by Harris Fabriction in Pasco WA. Lifetime warranty. Dan Harris builds a hell of a trailer. 3,000 pound axel and fifteen inch load bearing tires with custum wheels.

* six custom welded tie out rings on the outside for tieing off goats.

* 3- rubber 1/2 inch thick rubber mats removable for quick clean up. I put a ten year stain on the lumber the day it came home for long life and easy spray out clean up.

* extra long tounge with a two inch ball hitch to acomidate a tall aluminum tool box for saddles and gear-water and dust proof. Spare tie mounted on passenger side of the trailer.

* Custom welded stake pockets on the inside of trailer to accomidate a modulare rack system for hauling hay, goats in nice weather, tall items or furniture- Moving your kids out of your house or anything else.

* Tall fold down ramp at rear. Makes life easy to load goats, load hay( one ton) load your lawn tractor for service, go camping with motorcycles or four wheelers. I dont have ATV vehicles but you could do anything with this trailer.

* The top is a custom modular removable LEER 36 inch canopy with EXTRA heavy .040 aluminum skin, Barn doors, custom installed ( four ) 90 degree radius slider windows with smoke tinted glass. The canopy bolts to a custom fabricated frame that bolts to the custom heavy gage square tubing top rail of the trailer. Interior lights in canopy wired for lighting even on the trailer for those late nights back to the truck after hunting all day. This makes the whole thing versital as well as warm and dry for the boys when we go hiking or hunting. The canopy also fits my long bed 04 Chev Silverado truck so I can load six goats in the Pu truck ( warm and dry) and also pull my travel trailer for hunting trips and base camp situations like ruffing it at the Goat Rendy's. LOL.

This set up customizes the trailer to be used for hundreds of uses and its LIGHT. No more heavy duty fill ups at the pumps. No more heavy one use horse traiers designed to hold and load horses. You can unhitch this trailer unload the goats and turn the trailer around on a hair pin dirt road with no backing up or turning around room in a pinch- by yourself. I stole my ideas from all of you - Joe and Alida, Rachel , Nancy and Tony and found somthing that will realy work for us. More to come. I will post this under the Equipment Topic.

"Long Live The Pack Goat"
Curtis King


----------



## TOU

Dang it Curtis you have to be kidding me...your not serious right? You're not really going to make us wait till you get back are you? 

Dave will you please help Curtis so we don't have to wait to see this fantasy trailer?


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL ill text him now!


----------



## joecool911

What do you guys use to load your goats in the back of a 4x4 pickup? I made a 7' 2x10 plank with 1x2 treads about every foot. I have it in the feeding area and they seem to think its too narrow to walk on.


----------



## Nanno

joecool911 said:


> What do you guys use to load your goats in the back of a 4x4 pickup? I made a 7' 2x10 plank with 1x2 treads about every foot. I have it in the feeding area and they seem to think its too narrow to walk on.


I've never had any luck with a plank. I just taught them to jump us as soon as they were big enough. Now that Cuzco is older he's finding the jump a little more difficult, so even though he can still manage it with effort, I prefer to back up to the stairs or to an embankment or a big rock or something so he doesn't have so far to go.


----------



## idahonancy

Montana mud on the goat trailer during our elk hunt.


----------



## TOU

Dang...I love that trailer.


----------



## TOU

Starting to wonder if this thing is a mythical creature.  Got pics?



Curtis_King said:


> Sorry about the delay, Dave is right, I HAVE PACK GOAT FEVER.
> 
> Over the last twenty four months I have been planning out the ultimate set up for hauling ULTIMATE Pack Goats. I have been so busy getting ready for a nine day Buck hunt I have been getting side tracked. When I get back from my hunt I will get some pictures and share the information and thought that went into this project. I also need to learn how to post pictures on the Forum so I can share more of our adventures. I have relied to much on my kids to show me the way around a computer. Sorry Ive been arresting people for the last twenty six years and I still need more computer skills. I will work on this. Because the ultimate goat trailer does not exist I decided to build my own.
> 
> PENDING:
> 
> * 6x12 custom welded utility trailer with tall side walls built by Harris Fabriction in Pasco WA. Lifetime warranty. Dan Harris builds a hell of a trailer. 3,000 pound axel and fifteen inch load bearing tires with custum wheels.
> 
> * six custom welded tie out rings on the outside for tieing off goats.
> 
> * 3- rubber 1/2 inch thick rubber mats removable for quick clean up. I put a ten year stain on the lumber the day it came home for long life and easy spray out clean up.
> 
> * extra long tounge with a two inch ball hitch to acomidate a tall aluminum tool box for saddles and gear-water and dust proof. Spare tie mounted on passenger side of the trailer.
> 
> * Custom welded stake pockets on the inside of trailer to accomidate a modulare rack system for hauling hay, goats in nice weather, tall items or furniture- Moving your kids out of your house or anything else.
> 
> * Tall fold down ramp at rear. Makes life easy to load goats, load hay( one ton) load your lawn tractor for service, go camping with motorcycles or four wheelers. I dont have ATV vehicles but you could do anything with this trailer.
> 
> * The top is a custom modular removable LEER 36 inch canopy with EXTRA heavy .040 aluminum skin, Barn doors, custom installed ( four ) 90 degree radius slider windows with smoke tinted glass. The canopy bolts to a custom fabricated frame that bolts to the custom heavy gage square tubing top rail of the trailer. Interior lights in canopy wired for lighting even on the trailer for those late nights back to the truck after hunting all day. This makes the whole thing versital as well as warm and dry for the boys when we go hiking or hunting. The canopy also fits my long bed 04 Chev Silverado truck so I can load six goats in the Pu truck ( warm and dry) and also pull my travel trailer for hunting trips and base camp situations like ruffing it at the Goat Rendy's. LOL.
> 
> This set up customizes the trailer to be used for hundreds of uses and its LIGHT. No more heavy duty fill ups at the pumps. No more heavy one use horse traiers designed to hold and load horses. You can unhitch this trailer unload the goats and turn the trailer around on a hair pin dirt road with no backing up or turning around room in a pinch- by yourself. I stole my ideas from all of you - Joe and Alida, Rachel , Nancy and Tony and found somthing that will realy work for us. More to come. I will post this under the Equipment Topic.
> 
> "Long Live The Pack Goat"
> Curtis King


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

If anyone is interested, there is a mini horse trailer for sale in the October 12th (I think that's the right date!) Bend OR Craigslist for $900. I don't know how to do a link for the page but it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## idahonancy

http://bend.craigslist.org/grd/4127450539.html
Here's a link.


----------



## TOU

Dang...I would buy this if it was not 700 miles away. 

------

Curtis...Looking forward to seeing your set up....


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

Thanks, Idahonancy. I really need to learn how to do that someday!


----------



## imported_Curtis_King

*More pics on the way*

I'm heading out for modern firearm elk season Thursday. Friend at work drew a cow tag so I'm going to hunt with him. We will bone out the elk and use my goats to help share the load if he can connect. I'll get more pics of the trailer in action and then get the write up out there.

" Long Live The Pack Goat "

Curtis King


----------



## TOU

Hey Curtis, any chance of some pics?

Thx,

TOU


----------



## imported_Curtis_King

*The Ultimate Pack Goat ??*

Ok. Used the trailer yesterday to haul one ton of sweet Idaho grass hay home for the boys. The trailer worked awesome and I took a photo at home before I got it all unloaded. I need a few more pics of other applications so you can really see the versatility that went into this. Yes they are coming and I hope my project will inspire others as much as I have enjoyed planning and working on this. Took the boys in the trailer last night to Hood park to eat all those leaves on the ground. They love it.

" Long Live The Pack Goat ".


----------



## TOU

Hey Curtis...any chance we can see it now on the new forum? :razz: Seriously, I have been waiting to see this rig before I commit to something.

Thx!


----------



## TDG-Farms

LOL I spoke to Curtis Friday. He was going out for a final attempt at a late season deer. He knows where we are but doesnt really understand where to post. Will get him laid out sometime when he gets back.


----------



## TOU

TDG-Farms said:


> LOL I spoke to Curtis Friday. He was going out for a final attempt at a late season deer. He knows where we are but doesnt really understand where to post. Will get him laid out sometime when he gets back.


{Sigh}...fine. Just so you know, I took all those pictures in my recent hike and uploaded them yesterday. Just saying...:think: Just kidding ya.  Looking forward to it.


----------

